# Train your bees!



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

http://thescienceexplorer.com/nature/beekeeper-has-trained-bees-make-honey-cannabis-resin


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Something smells, and it is not the stinkweed.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

from the article...

"Since this is such a new phenomenon, no one has had the chance to test how much of the original cannabis is in the final honey product. However, Trainer believes that cannahoney contains the health benefits of both honey and cannabis."

It's all hype, someone has a product to sell. 
It could be that some traces of propolis end up in the honey after extraction, if so, it would be an extremely small amount I would think.

We just need to train the bees to be varroa hunters.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm trying to train mine not to sting


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine have been successfully trained as independent thinkers. Thinking about training for a drivers test next. Not hard to pass in SC.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

He is def not the first, there are records on icmag from back in 96 of over a dozen people doing this successfully in CA and CO. 
This story is media driven commercialization.


----------



## cobeek (Apr 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jua2IyMqPiM


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm training mine to be guard bees!


----------

